# Hotel Apartment Family Visa



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, Does anyone know what is the procedure for applying for family Visa while renting a Hotel apartment for a year. The hotel apartment wont give an Ejari contract and I am not sure whether GDRFA will accept the documents without Ejari. 

Please let me know on the same.


----------



## Vip_uae (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi, Was it possible for you to for applying for family Visa while renting a Hotel apartment? 

My company has rented a hotel apartment for me for a year. They are asking for ejari for my family visa, but I am not able to get it done for a hotel apartment. 

Please do let me know if the process is different for this


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

When you say 'you cannot get it done' have you actually asked the hotel what they have done for others in the same position.

My PRO visited my hotel yesterday and the letter has been generated and will be signed next week to get my wife residency while in a hotel. 

Per the other thread I will post the text of the letter when I get it - we are in Abu Dhabi which tends to be less flexible than Dubai.


----------



## Vip_uae (Jul 15, 2016)

I understand from our PRO that ejari is necessary for residents in dubai for processing family visa. 

From the hotel apartment, I have the signed tenancy contract & other relevant documents. 
When I approached couple of ejari approved typing centres, they directed me to go directly to the land department since its a hotel apartment. But at the land department they informed they don't do ejari for hotel apartments. I am trying to find out if the process is something different for processing family visa while staying at hotel apartments.


----------



## jonoyong (Oct 27, 2014)

The hotel should provide a letter which would serve as an alternative to the Ejari. As TWG said, speak to your hotel about it they should be able to provide the documentation needed. I did it last year to get my family visa sorted.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

jonoyong said:


> The hotel should provide a letter which would serve as an alternative to the Ejari. As TWG said, speak to your hotel about it they should be able to provide the documentation needed. I did it last year to get my family visa sorted.


I think that letter would be a NOC.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> I think that letter would be a NOC.


The brief conversation I had with them indicated it was in lieu of a utilities bill, which confirms all your utilities are covered in your room booking.

But when I get it, I'll post the text here.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I tried to apply for my kids' entry permits in Dubai today, the immigration boss guy said any hotel agreement should be for a year minimum and include a payment schedule (monthly cost), he also said it should be 4 or 5* only but I think he was just talking nonsense by then as I wouldn't go away 😨.

From the conversation with him and another colleague that joined in they seemed to be suggesting UAE wants people/residents in all the vacant rental properties..


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, residency paperwork accepted with a notarise letter from the hotel attached to my Hotel Booking contract which wasnt an automated online thing but something that looks remarkably like a standard contract, but not a UAE one

The wording of the letter, in Arabic was;

_To whom it may concern

Kindly accept this letter to confirm that Mr XXXXXX XXXXXXX is a resident in a two bed room apartment number XXX from XXXXXXXX until XXXXXXXXX subject to extension in XXXXXXXXXX in Abu Dhabi.

Kindly note that as per the signed tenancy contract the water and electricity bills are already included in the agreed tenancy contract. Hence, the tenant does not receive any water and electricity bills under his name since all these bills are being paid by the landlord.

This letter has been issued based upon his request without any further liability on XXXXXXXXX hotel._


Signed by
General Manager
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I was able to sponsor my kids using a similar agreement (1 year duration) but in English and without having it notarised - just the hotel signature and stamp. This was with Dubai Immigration though rather than AD, although the apartment is in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Congrats, only took a month then LOL.

It just goes to show, "rules" I use that in it's widest sense, are open to interpretation.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Congrats, only took a month then LOL.
> 
> It just goes to show, "rules" I use that in it's widest sense, are open to interpretation.


For me technically it was 2 painful half days for 2 attempts, second time worked.

I also managed last week to convince a duty officer in charge at Abu dhabi traffic Muroor to let me buy and register a used car on AD plates with my Dubai visa and building security pass from an Abu dhabi company (they took a photocopy of it..). 'Rules' for the same require a letter in Arabic from an employer with company stamp.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Welcome to the UAE Goaty


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Welcome to the UAE Goaty


The daft part is it was a lot easier 5 years ago, all the online systems seem to do is make everything stricter and more prone to failure and delay


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> The daft part is it was a lot easier 5 years ago, all the online systems seem to do is make everything stricter and more prone to failure and delay


"Computer says..........no" syndrome.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Congrats, only took a month then LOL.


It didnt take any longer than normal - it was just that the hotel manager POA was away on holiday so we had to await his return.


----------



## glauber.falves (Jul 11, 2017)

Have you get stamped before at Dubai Immigration (which office) and after did you present the documents in the Typing Centre? Could you give more details about the process? Thank you!



twowheelsgood said:


> Okay, residency paperwork accepted with a notarise letter from the hotel attached to my Hotel Booking contract which wasnt an automated online thing but something that looks remarkably like a standard contract, but not a UAE one
> 
> The wording of the letter, in Arabic was;
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

glauber.falves said:


> Have you get stamped before at Dubai Immigration (which office) and after did you present the documents in the Typing Centre? Could you give more details about the process? Thank you!


No, and No - the letter was only in Arabic on hotel notepaper.

There is no process as such - I just got the letter and the PRO took it to immigration in lieu of a Tenancy Agreement. The process is just the normal immigration process as before. He advised me that not all hotels are accepted by the Immigration staff - basically the more expensive international chain ones are okay but cheaper ones are not (as they are likely to be subject to more fraud by the owners issuing letter even though the person isnt staying more than a couple of days.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

glauber.falves said:


> Have you get stamped before at Dubai Immigration (which office) and after did you present the documents in the Typing Centre? Could you give more details about the process? Thank you!




As TWG said the process is the same as usual (take all documents to typing office, submit applications, wait for Sms then go and collect) except that your hotel apartment contract will be in place of the tenancy/ejari.

When I sponsored my family at Dubai immigration (no PRO) they accepted the contract provided by the hotel in English, as long as the stated duration of stay is 12 months (it doesn't seem to matter if the start date of stay has already passed some months ago).


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

FWIW, I used a hotel booking to sponsor my family visa, the letter we got from the hotel stated a reservation period of 5 weeks, which we were coming towards the end of. So you might be able to get around the minimum 12 month period if your company PRO is useful.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Does seem it could depend which immigration officer or shift manager you get - I tried with letter confirming a 1 month hotel booking first and that was rejected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> Does seem it could depend which immigration officer or shift manager you get - I tried with letter confirming a 1 month hotel booking first and that was rejected.


Go with your PRO if you have a white face and hand him the form. If he says no, hand it back and play dumb.


----------



## Kamijj (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi there everyone!! Need help, I have abu dhabi visa and we are living in hotel apartment in dubai since 05 years. Everytime we went to the senior immigration officer he used sign my application and we never face any prob with my wife's visa renewal . But this time they are asking for tawtheeq i dont know, whats that!! I just know its for abu dhabi contracts, not for dubai! But they are keep rejecting application, they have uploaded my documents in their online system and it keeps rejecting. We talked to immigration officers there but all in vain, they need tawtheeq! Please let me
Know if anybody is facing same problem.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Tawtheeq is what you get when you have a tenancy agreement in Abu Dhabi. Nobody in Dubai should be asking for one if you live in Dubai.

If you havent got a tenancy agreement in Abu Dhabi, you wont get a Tawtheeq, but certain high end hotels (like mine) will issue a letter which the MOI might accept in Abu Dhabi. See further up the thread for details.

If you are living in Dubai, you need Ejari. Tawtheeq is irrelevant in Dubai as its an Abu Dhabi requirement. But to get Ejari, you need a tenancy agreement.


----------



## Kamijj (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes! This what i got to know! It is very strange, we never faced any prob this before . Both dubai and abu dhabi immigration had accepted our hotel contract before with no issues at all. We already have the letter from hotel. O yes! Ppl with ejari and rera they were also asked to bring Tawtheeq stamp or else go to dubai immigration. What i think they are totally messed up with the new system. Lets c, our hotel pro will go to immigration on Sunday! Finger crossed 







twowheelsgood said:


> Tawtheeq is what you get when you have a tenancy agreement in Abu Dhabi. Nobody in Dubai should be asking for one if you live in Dubai.
> 
> If you havent got a tenancy agreement in Abu Dhabi, you wont get a Tawtheeq, but certain high end hotels (like mine) will issue a letter which the MOI might accept in Abu Dhabi. See further up the thread for details.
> 
> If you are living in Dubai, you need Ejari. Tawtheeq is irrelevant in Dubai as its an Abu Dhabi requirement. But to get Ejari, you need a tenancy agreement.


----------



## Kamijj (Jul 27, 2017)

My application is on hold, i need to provide abu dhabi contract with tawtheeq, we went to the deputy director he asked us to bring Tawtheeq. There is no way out!! 



QUOTE=Kamijj;12927154]Yes! This what i got to know! It is very strange, we never faced any prob this before . Both dubai and abu dhabi immigration had accepted our hotel contract before with no issues at all. We already have the letter from hotel. O yes! Ppl with ejari and rera they were also asked to bring Tawtheeq stamp or else go to dubai immigration. What i think they are totally messed up with the new system. Lets c, our hotel pro will go to immigration on Sunday! Finger crossed 







twowheelsgood said:


> Tawtheeq is what you get when you have a tenancy agreement in Abu Dhabi. Nobody in Dubai should be asking for one if you live in Dubai.
> 
> If you havent got a tenancy agreement in Abu Dhabi, you wont get a Tawtheeq, but certain high end hotels (like mine) will issue a letter which the MOI might accept in Abu Dhabi. See further up the thread for details.
> 
> If you are living in Dubai, you need Ejari. Tawtheeq is irrelevant in Dubai as its an Abu Dhabi requirement. But to get Ejari, you need a tenancy agreement.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Update on this : Today our PRO went to get a residency renewed for a spouse (husband already renewed) and was bounced out by AD staff who told him that he had to have Tawtheeq (fair enough) but for their Dubai residence (derp!).

And no, the company is not public sector or even partially owned. It sounds like there is a bit of a squabble going on.


----------



## Kamijj (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes! Same had happened to us, they arent accepting dubai tenancy, online system can only recognize tawtheeq stamp!


----------



## Shakir_saeed (Apr 29, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> The brief conversation I had with them indicated it was in lieu of a utilities bill, which confirms all your utilities are covered in your room booking.
> 
> But when I get it, I'll post the text here.


hi, can you share the text of letter from Hotel. Thanks


----------

